# Avocado



## Lauren Tilbury (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi! Me again. Is it okay for a gopher tortoise to eat avacado? I didn't see that one on the list.


----------



## Killerrookie (Feb 1, 2017)

Lauren Tilbury said:


> Hi! Me again. Is it okay for a gopher tortoise to eat avacado? I didn't see that one on the list.


Avocado is avoided by most people because it's "toxic" but you can feed your tortoises it a small bit of it with no harm to the animal what so ever. I do it sometimes to spice up the tortoises diets a wee bit. 
Just don't feed it everyday or occasionally in my opinion. I give them it every so often a year.
Hope this helps!


----------



## MPRC (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't feed avo since it is not recommended for most animals. Plus, i'd rather have it for myself.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 1, 2017)

Here is what the Tortoise Table say about it.
Useful site but a bit overcautious. (probably correctly) .
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=703


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 1, 2017)

I would not feed avocado at all. It is cited as being poisonous to reptiles


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 1, 2017)

I would not give any avocado to any of my torts....


----------



## dmmj (Feb 1, 2017)

the leaves and skin are poisonous toxic but I don't feed the fruit because it's a berry & is probably very high in sugar


----------

